# Fulfilment Software



## samhowlett (Nov 1, 2017)

Hi All, 

I'm hoping someone can point me in the direction of either existing fulfilment software or a company able to create it (built existing platform). 

We have a growing number of Epson DTG printers are are looking at entering the fulfilment area of the industry. Our goal would be to have software that would integrate with some of the primary eCommerce platforms (Shopify, BigCommerce, Amazon maybe)

Any advice would be valuable. Thanks in advance!
Sam


----------



## DeeSolution14 (Dec 16, 2014)

Good Day Sam,

I currently use OnSite 8 by ShopWorks were it integrates with my shopify, I can go on how efficient and streamlined my operation is, but check it out for yourself 800-526-6702 or www.shopworx.com.


samhowlett said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm hoping someone can point me in the direction of either existing fulfilment software or a company able to create it (built existing platform).
> 
> ...


----------



## samhowlett (Nov 1, 2017)

Thanks for the pointer. Does ShopWorks offer the ability for integration of multiple stores?


----------



## DarrenA (Nov 13, 2012)

If I were you I would stay away from Shopworx. It is SUPER difficult to use, and is really poorly written. If you want to read about our experience with it, you can here: Our Shopworks Saga - Shopworks Software Review


----------

